# Discuss: Cooking Under Pressure (20th Anniversary Edition) by: Lorna J. Sass



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Reviewed by: Pam Grant

I am, if my faithful readers haven't already figured this out, someone who likes things the way they "used" to be. I grew up in a time when home canning was a way of life, when the closest thing to a microwave was that food dispenser thing on Star Trek, and when just about every mom was at home cooking all day for her family. I have owned a pressure cooker for years. Other than for a chicken dish, I really didn't use this fine appliance, until this 20[sup]th[/sup] Anniversary Edition of _Cooking Under Pressure_reawakened me to the power of this pot, much to my delight. This book is right up my alley. It talks about making a wonderful nutritious meal in minutes without high tech electronic gadgets. Dust off that old gem, the pressure cooker, and get ready to be astounded all over again at what that baby can do.

Click here to read full review


----------

